# Behringer or crown xls 802?



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Curious to know what you folks would choose if you had the choice between the 2.
I want one for each of my subs just tossed on which amps to get and looking for comments on which is better for driving dual 4ohm coil subs. Thanks for your replies.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the Crown. Very good Warranty that is even Transferrable. I also have more faith in the durability of the Crown long term.
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Jack, i always trust your opinion on things and the Crown is what i was thinking as well bcause of the warrenty.:T

While i'm at it i am also curious to your thoughts on the Parasound Newclassic edition of amps, there is oppurtunity for buying refurbs at good prices with warrenty.:huh:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Crown is the way to go with the crazy sale. If I only had a few hundred I'd jump on that action.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep that sale is why i started looking. Thanks, Bambino.:T


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you guys buy XLR to RCA cables or what? Does the crown sound a lot better? I'm in the same boat. I want to buy a quality external amp this year, and I was leaning to the behringer, but is crown that much better?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing about the cables i would need and any accessories if needed.:dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Thanks Jack, i always trust your opinion on things and the Crown is what i was thinking as well bcause of the warrenty.:T
> 
> While i'm at it i am also curious to your thoughts on the Parasound Newclassic edition of amps, there is oppurtunity for buying refurbs at good prices with warrenty.:huh:


Hello,
For about a year, I owned a New Classic 2250. I purchased it locally for an absurd price and it was a nice Amplifier. Around the same time, one of my closest friends here I found an Aragon 8008bb for as I built an HT for him built around Dunlavy SC-IV's. (sick system)

Well, my friend hated how hot the Aragon ran and offered to trade me straight up for the New Classic 2250. That was an offer I simply could not say no to. 

While the 2250 is a really nice Amplifier and runs quite cool, the 8008bb is one of my favorite Amplifiers of all time. I owned an 8008bb prior in addition to an 8002, but eventually sold them and switched to Parasound Amplification. However, already having an HCA-3500 and HCA-2205AT, I had no qualms with letting go of the 2250. I originally used it Bridged to drive my CC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again Jack, so you wouldn't have any qualms about the Newclassic series other then the Hca's are a little better built?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bambino said:


> Thanks again Jack, so you wouldn't have any qualms about the Newclassic series other then the Hca's are a little better built?


Hello,
The HCA Series truly are what the current Halo Series are based off of. The A23 is almost identical to the HCA-1000a, the JC1 Monoblocks are based off the HCA-3500, the A51 is based off the HCA-2205 and so forth. The Halo Models to employ slightly more power than the HCA Model they are based off of, but the amount is slight.
For instance, the A51 uses a 2.2 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 164,000uf of Capacitance whereas the 2205 uses a 2.0 kVA Toroidal Transformer and 150,000uf of Capacitance.

The Halo Series to have XLR Connections, but are not a True Balanced Design. Also, the Halo definitely has a much different look. However, both were designed by John Curl and are Class AB with a Class A Bias. That is the first few Watts are in Class A Operation and switch to AB as the load increases.

The New Classic were not Designed by John Curl and are not Class A Biased. Moreover, they do not use quite as large Toroidal Transformers and levels of Capacitance. However, they are still quite good Amplifiers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again for your thoughts and advice.:sn:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

The Crown at the sales prices you Yanks have at the moment.

For me, in Australia, I'd go with the EP4k as it's $A550 vs $A990 for the Crown.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats quite the differance, i'm gonna go for 2 of the Crown xls802's. Origionally i was gonna get the behringer but with the sale and the reputation that Crown has i don't think i can go wrong. 
Plus for the future it will leave me with more flexability having 2 high powerd amps.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bambino said:


> Thats quite the differance, i'm gonna go for 2 of the Crown xls802's. Origionally i was gonna get the behringer but with the sale and the reputation that Crown has i don't think i can go wrong.
> Plus for the future it will leave me with more flexability having 2 high powerd amps.:T


If you need a place to store that extra amp let me know my rack has more than enough space for it. :devil:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I might take you up on that, just to hide it from the wife till the coast is clear anyhow.:rofl:
Seriousley though i am trying to think of where and the world all this equipment will go, 2 Crowns, 2 Dayton rackmounts, 2 Emotiva's an AVR and PS3 and CD player and cable box, What and the world is a guy to do. Such a predicament i have on my hands, oh bother.:heehee:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

bambino said:


> I might take you up on that, just to hide it from the wife till the coast is clear anyhow.:rofl:
> Seriousley though i am trying to think of where and the world all this equipment will go, 2 Crowns, 2 Dayton rackmounts, 2 Emotiva's an AVR and PS3 and CD player and cable box, What and the world is a guy to do. Such a predicament i have on my hands, oh bother.:heehee:


:rofl:

You will be very happy with the Crown's I have an XLS and love it to pieces! 

Matt


----------



## mcbaker13 (Mar 22, 2010)

im glad you are able to take advantage of the sale i stumbled upon! you had asked in my original posting about where i ordered from and i ordered from musicians friend as i originally had ordered a used one for like 195, but due to their a screw up on their part they offered me a new one at 10% off with free overnight shipping (i can only imagine that was well over 50 bucks for an amp like this) which was hard to beat since the used wouldnt come with the factory warranty.

i have no idea what you would need 2 of these to power, but i have and sdx-15 as well as a sealed peerless which i plan to run in stereo (not quite finished yet, and different ohm loads prevent me from using it in bridged mode) but i did speak with crown directly and they told me it was alright to run a 4 ohm load in bridged and it would produce 2100 watts....so that may change your mind. they also told me that a 602 at 4 ohms bridged produces 1680 watts, so if youre still determined to have 2 amps then you might be able to get away with a pair of 602s which would save you like a hundred bucks!


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

really, you would conisder a behringer over a crown. just giving you a hard time...crown for sure.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Allright, comment time....
My 2 XLS802's got here today and just by the heft of the box i could tell there was some quality in there. Once i unboxed them came the real treat, good lookin (like myself, LOL!) and solid (unlike myself) nice pretty LED's variable speed fans and also simple, 2 knobs and a power button. Upon inspection i noticed the chassis was not clunky at all and from what i saw through the vents on the front looks to be quality components, the transformer looks to be 3"x 8" and you can tell all the weight is at that spot.:flex::T Now i need to get my cables and power these things up, i can tell allready it's gonna be great.:hsd:


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if the XLS 802 is suitable for Maelstrom 18" or 21" subwoofers.
they require 4 ohms.

So it does have variable speed fans so it would be quieter than the Behringer then?

Is it heavy?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

PoorSignal said:


> Hi I was wondering if the XLS 802 is suitable for Maelstrom 18" or 21" subwoofers.
> they require 4 ohms.
> 
> So it does have variable speed fans so it would be quieter than the Behringer then?
> ...


I would think they would be more then adequite for a maelstrom.
It does have variable speed fans weather they are queiter or not i can't answer.
They are definatly well built, if 35lbs is heavy to you then yes. I think heavier then the ep4000.:T


----------

